
Copyright Infringement: British Man Faces Extradition To U.S. - jamesbritt
http://www.deadline.com/2012/01/copyright-infringement-tv-shack-extradition-to-u-s/#utm_source=someplace
======
dguaraglia
I'm scared of a world where governments become the policemen of large
corporations, specially corporations like movie studios that largely work like
a gambling operation.

In fact, 'henchmen' would be a more appropriate term, because the laws they
are enforcing is not the law of the country but rather a law dictated by their
mafiosi overlords.

I _hate_ being this political this early in the morning (heck, I need some
coffee first!), but the US is increasingly becoming like a magnified version
of the corrupt governments I grew up despising.

